# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  110 منقبة لأمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب ع في كتب السنة.

## عماد علي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين...
إخواني أحاول يوميا أو لفترات مقطعة أضع بين أيديكم منقبة من مناقب أمير المؤمنين الامام علي بن ابي طالب ع في كتب السنة....

(1)

قال رسول الله ص : ( الصديقون ثلاثة : حزقيل مؤمن آل فرعون, وحبيب النجار صاحب آل يس, وعلي بن أبي طالب)
------------------------
كنز العمال الجزء 6 الصفحة 152 الدر المنثور في تفسير سورة يس, الاية 13

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية اخي ابو باسم* 

*وعساك على القوة* 

*وبنتظار التكملة* 


*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* * اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* *العزيز  عماد  علي * 

*تشكر على  طرح هذا الموضوع المهم* 

*مناقب الامام علي  (عليه السلام )* 

*لا تعد ولا تحصى * 

*انما طرح المناقب  من كتب  اخواننا  اهل  السنة* 

*انه عمل  تشكر عليه* 

*وجزاك الله الف الف الف خير*

*محمود سعد*

----------


## زهور الامل

_مشكوور خي عماد علي_ 
_يعطيك االعافيه_ 
_موفق_ 
_غـــــــفران_

----------


## عماد علي

أم محمد

محمود سعد

غفران

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## عماد علي

(2)

عن أبي أيوب الانصاري قال:( إن فاطمة ع, أتت في مرض أبيها ص وبكت, فقال ص: يا فاطمة! إن لكرامة الله إياك, زوجك من هو أقدمهم سلما وأكثرهم علما وأعظمهم حلماً, إن الله عز وجل اطلع إلى أهل الارض اطلاعة, فاختارني منهم فبعثني نبياً مرسلا, ثم اطلع اطلاعة فاختار منهم بعلك, فأوحى إليّ أن أزوجه إياك وأتخذه وصياً)

-----------------------

ينابيع المودة للقندوزي الحنفي: صفحة 93 باب 15.

----------


## عبدالله بومحمد

بارك الله فيك اخي وصديقي عماد علي

على طرح هذي النماقب من مصادر غير الشيعه

اتمناء ان يقرءهذي المناقب السنة قبل الشيعة

----------


## عماد علي

عبدالله أبو محمد

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## عماد علي

(3)

قال رسول الله ص:( أولكم واردا على الحوض أولكم إسلاما: علي ابن أبي طالب)


-------------------
المستدرك على الصحيحين: الجزء 3 صفحة 136.

----------


## همسات وله

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي ابو باسم 
واحنا في انتظار المزيد 
تحياتي لك 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## عماد علي

همسات وله 


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## عماد علي

(4)

عن جابر بن عبدالله قال: كنا عند النبي ص فأقبل علي ع فقال ص:( قد أتاكم أخي، ثم التفت إلى الكعبة فمسها بيده ثم قال: والذي نفسي بيده إن هذا وشيعته هم الفائزون يوم القيامة، ثم قال: إنه أولكم إيمانا معي وأوفاكم بعهد الله وأقومكم بأمر الله وأعدلكم بالرعية وأقسمكم بالسوية وأعظمكم عند الله مزية)، قال فنزلت: ( إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك هم خير البرية)، قال: فكان الصحابة إذا قيل علي قالوا: قد جاء خير البرية.

----------------------
1- سورة البينة: الآية 7.
2- ينابيع المودة صفحة 74 باب 15.

----------


## عماد علي

(5)
قال رسول الله ص:( إن الله تبارك وتعالى اصطفاني واختارني وجعلني رسولا وأنزل عليّ سيد الكتب، فقلت إلهي، وسيدي! إنك أرسلت موسى إلى فرعون فسألك أن تجعل معه أخاه هارون وزيراً، يشد به عضده ويصدق به قوله، وإني أسألك يا سيدي وإلهي، أن تجعل لي من أهلي وزيراً تشد به عضدي، فاجعل لي علياً وزيراً وأخاً، واجعل الشجاعة في قلبه وألبسه الهيبة على عدوه، وهو أول من آمن بي وصدقني وأول من وحد الله معي، وإني سألت ذلك ربي عز وجل فأعطانيه، فهو سيد الاوصياء، اللحوق به سعادة والموت في طاعته شهادة، واسمه في التوراة مقرون إلى إسمي، وزوجته الصديقة الكبرى ابنتي، وابناه سيدا شباب أهل الجنة ابناي، وهو وهما والائمة من بعدهم حجج الله على خلقه بعد النبيين، وهم أبواب العلم في أمتي من تبعهم نجا من النار، ومن إقتدى بهم هدي إلى صراط مستقيم، لم يهب الله محبتهم لعبد إلا أدخله الجنة)

----------------------
ينابيع المودة صفحة 74 باب 15

----------


## عماد علي

(6)

قال رسول الله ص:( لقد صلت الملائكة عليّ وعلى علي سبع سنين، وذلك أنه لم يصل معي رجل غيره)

------------------------
أسد الغابة الجزء 4 صفحة 103 باب علي بن أبي طالب ع.

----------


## عماد علي

(7)

قال رسول الله ص لعلي ع:( أنت أول من آمن بي وأنت أول من يصافحني يوم القيامة وأنت الصديق الأكبر وأنت الفاروق الذي يفرق بين الحق والباطل وأنت يعسوب المسلمين والمال يعسوب الكفار)
--------------------------

ينابيع المودة للقندوزي الحنفي صفحة 73 باب 12

----------


## عماد علي

(8) 
قال رسول الله ص:( أنا مدينة العلم وعلي بابها، فمن أراد العلم فليأت باب المدينة) 
------------------------ 
تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر: ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب: الجزء 42 صفحة 378 الرقم 8976.

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية اخي ابو باسم* 

*وتشكر على المجهود* 

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## هبة السماء

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم أخي 00أبو باسم
مجهود رائع
تحيااتي

----------


## عماد علي

أم محمد


هبة السماء

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## عماد علي

(9)

قال رسول الله ص:( أنا دار الحكمة وعلي بابها )

-------------------------

سنن الترمذي الجزء 5 صفحة 637 كتاب المناقب باب 19 مناقب علي بن أبي طالب الحديث 3723.

----------


## عماد علي

(10)

قال رسول الله ص:( قسمت الحكمة عشرة أجزاء، فأعطي علي تسعة أجزاء والناس جزأ واحدا)

---------------------

تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر ، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب: الجزء 42 صفحة 384 الرقم: 8988.

----------


## نور الولاية

مشرفنا المتميز 
 الله يعطيك العافية يارب
مجهود مبارك ان شاء الله 
سلمت يمناك ولا حرمن الله من أمثالك يارب

----------


## فرح

اخي ابو باسم 
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العافيه 
وانشاء الله في ميزان اعمالك 
موفق

----------


## عماد علي

ألم الفراق


فرح


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## عماد علي

(11)

قال رسول الله ص في مرضه:( ادعوا إليّ أخي، فدعي له عثمان، فأعرض عنه، ثم قال: ادعوا إليّ أخي، فدعي له علي بن أبي طالب، فستره بثوب وأنكب عليه، فلما خرج من عنده قيل له: ما قال ص؟ قال: علمني ألف باب يفتح كل باب ألف باب)

-------------------------

تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب: الجزء 42 صفحة 385 الرقم 8992 وانظر أيضا كنز العمال: الجزء 6 صفحة 392.

----------


## عماد علي

(12)

قال رسول الله ص:( يا علي! أنت صاحب حوضي وصاحب لوائي، وحبيب قلبي ووصيي ووارث علمي، وأنت مستودع مواريث الانبياء من قبلي، وأنت أمين الله على أرضه، وحجة الله على بريته، وأنت ركن الايمان وعمود الاسلام، وأنت مصباح الدجى ومنار الهدى، والعلم المرفوع لاهل الدنيا. يا علي! من اتّبعك نجا ومن تخلف عنك هلك، وأنت الطريق الواضح والصراط المستقيم، وأنت قائد الغر المحجلين ويعسوب المؤمنين، وأنت مولى من أنا مولاه، وأنا مولى كل مؤمن ومؤمنة، لا يحبك إلا طاهر الولادة، ولا يبغضك إلا خبيث الولادة، وما عرجني ربي عزوجل إلى السماء وكلمني ربي إلا قال: يا محمد اقرأ علياً مني السلام، وعرِّفه أنه إمام أوليائي، ونور أهل طاعتي، وهنيئاً لك هذه الكرامة)

--------------------------

ينابيع المودة صفحة 158 باب 44.

----------


## عماد علي

(13)

قال رسول الله ص:( عليّ باب علمي ومبين لأمتي ما أرسلت به من بعدي، حبّه إيمان وبغضه نفاق)

--------------------

اللآلئ للسيوطي جزء 1 صفحة 173.

----------


## عماد علي

(14)

قال رسول الله ص:( أقدم أُمتي سلماً وأكثرهم علماً وأصحهم ديناً وأفضلهم يقيناً وأكملهم حلماً وأسمحهم كفاً وأشجعهم قلباً علي، وهو الامام على أمتي)

------------------------

ينابيع المودة صفحة 76 باب 13.

----------


## عماد علي

(15)

قال رسول الله ص:( علي ع أقضى أمتي بكتاب الله، فمن أحبني فليحبه، فإن العبد لا ينال ولايتي إلا بحب علي ع)1

وقال رسول الله ص:( إن أقضى أمتي علي بن أبي طالب)2

-------------------------
1- تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب الجزء 42 صفحة 241 الرقم 8753
2- ينابيع المودة صفحة 87 باب 14.

----------


## أم البنين

جزاكم كل الخير ووفقكم الله على هذه الأحاديث الطيبة وانالكم الله شرف الشفاعه من المام علي عليه السلام

----------


## عماد علي

أم البنين

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## عماد علي

(16)

قال رسول الله ص:( نزل جبرائيل صبيحة يوم فرحاً مستبشرا وقال: قرت عيني بما أكرم الله أخاك ووصيك وإمام أمتك علي بن أبي طالب! قلت: وبما أكرم الله أخي؟ قال: باهى الله سبحانه بعبادته البارحة ملائكته وحملة عرشه وقال: يا ملائكتي! انظروا إلى حجتي في أرضي كيف عفر خده في التراب تواضعاً لعظمتي، أشهدكم أنه إمام خلقي ومولى بريتي)

-----------------------------

ينابيع المودة: صفحة 92 باب 15.

----------


## ابو طارق

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم__والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

_كل الشكر  لك  يا (عماد علي)  على التميز في نقل هذه المناقب_ 

_وتغنينا عن البحث الدقيق وتساعدنا على رد الشبهات بسرعة_ 

_مع كل المودة والاحترام_ 

_محمود سعد_

----------


## عماد علي

والدنا العزيز محمود سعد


كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## عماد علي

(17)

قال رسول الله ص:( يا علي! أنت أخي وأنا أخوك، أنا المصطفى للنبوة وأنت المجتبى للإمامة، أنا وأنت أبوا هذه الأمة، وأنت وصيي ووارثي وأبو ولدي، أتباعك أتباعي وأولياؤك أوليائي وأعدائك أعدائي، وأنت صاحبي على الحوض، وصاحبي في المقام المحمود، وصاحب لوائي في الآخرة، كما أنت صاحب لوائي في الدنيا، لقد سعد من تولاك وشقي من عاداك، وإن الملائكة لتتقرب إلى الله بمحبتك وولايتك، وإن أهل مودتك في السماء أكثر من أهل الارض! يا علي أنت حجة الله على الناس بعدي، قولك قولي، أمرك أمري، نهيك نهيي، وطاعتك طاعتي ومعصيتك معصيتي، وحزبك حزبي حزب الله، ثم قرأ ( ومن يتول الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا فإن حزب الله هم الغالبون) )

-----------------------
سورة المائدة الآية 56
ينابيع المودة صفحة 146-147 باب 41.

----------


## عماد علي

(18)

وفي مسند أحمد: حدثنا عبدالله حدثنا يحي بن حماد، حدثنا أبوعوانة، حدثنا أبو بلج، حدثنا عمرو ابن ميمون، قال: إني لجالس إلى ابن عباس إذ أتاه تسعة رهط فقالوا: يا أبا عباس إما أن تقوم معنا وإما أن يخلونا هؤلاء، قال: فقال ابن عباس: بل أقوم معكم، قال وهو يومئذ صحيح قبل أن يعمى، قال:فابتدءوا فتحدثوا فلا ندري ما قالوا، قال فجاء ينفض ثوبه ويقول أف وتف وقعوا في رجل له عشر وقعوا في رجل قال له النبي ص لأبعثن رجلا لا يخزيه الله أبداً يحب الله ورسوله، قال: فاستشرف لها من استشرف، قال: أين علي؟ قالوا: هو في الرحل يطحن، قال: وما كان أحدكم ليطحن، قال: فجاء وهو أرمد لا يكاد يبصر، قال: فنفث ص في عينيه ثم هز الراية ثلاثاً فأعطاها إياه فجاء بصفية بنت حيي، قال: ثم بعث فلانا بسورة التوبة فبعث علياً خلفه فأخذها منه قال: لا يذهب بها إلا رجل مني وأنا منه، قال وقال لبني عمه: أيكم يواليني في الدنيا والآخرة، قال: وعلي معه جالس فأبوا، فقال علي: أنا أواليك في الدنيا والآخرة، قال ص: أنت وليي في الدنيا والآخرة، قال فتركه ثم أقبل على رجل منهم فقال أيكم يواليني في الدنيا والآخرة، فأبوا، قال فقال علي: أنا أواليك في الدنيا والآخرة، فقال ص: أنت وليي في الدنيا والآخرة، قال وكان أول من أسلم من الناس بعد خديجة، قال: وأخذ رسول الله ص ثوبه فوضعه على علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين فقال( إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا)1 قال: وشرى علي نفسه لبس ثوب النبي ص ثم نام مكانه قال وكان المشركون يرمون رسول الله ص فجاء أبو بكر وعلي نائم، قال وأبو بكر يحسب أنه نبي الله، قال فقال: يا نبي الله، قال فقال له علي: إن نبي الله ص قد انطلق نحو بئر ميمون فأدركه، قال فانطلق أبو بكر فدخل معه الغار، قال وجعل علي يرمي بالحجارة كما كان يرمى نبي الله وهو يتضور قد لف رأسه في الثوب لا يخرجه حتى أصبح ثم كشف رأسه، فقالوا: إنك لئيم كان صاحبك نرميه فلا يتضور وأنت تتضور وقد استنكرنا ذلك، قال وخرج بالناس في غزوة تبوك قال فقال له علي: أخرج معك؟ قال فقال له نبي الله: لا، فبكى علي، فقال له: أما ترضى أن تكون مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى إلا أنك لست بنبي إنه لا ينبغي أن أذهب إلا وأنت خليفتي، قال وقال له رسول الله: أنت وليي في كل مؤمن بعدي، وقال: سدوا أبواب المسجد غير باب علي، فقال: فيدخل المسجد جنباً وهو طريقه ليس له طريق غيره، قال وقال: من كنت مولاه فإن مولاه علي)2 الحديث.

---------------------------
1-سورة الاحزاب 33.

2- مسند أحمد الجزء 1 صفحة 331 ط الميمنة، مسند بني هاشم، باقي المسند السابق، رقم الحديث 2903 حسب ترقيم العالمية.

----------


## عماد علي

(19)

قال رسول الله ص:( إن وصيي وخليفتي وخير من أترك بعدي ينجز موعدي ويقضي ديني علي بن أبي طالب)

-------------------------

شواهد التنزيل للحافظ الحسكاني الجزء 1 صفحة 98 الرقم 115.

----------


## عماد علي

قال رسول الله ص:( يا بني عبد المطلب إني قد جئتكم بخير الدنيا والآخرة وقد أمرني الله أن أدعوكم إليه، فأيكم يؤازرني على هذا الامر على أن يكون أخي ووصيي وخليفتي فيكم .. قلت: يانبي الله أنا أكون وزيرك عليه، فأخذ برقبتي ثم قال: هذا أخي ووصيي وخليفتي فيكم فاسمعوا له وأطيعوا)

-----------------------

كنز العمال الجزء 6 صفحة 392 و 397.

----------


## عماد علي

(21)

قال رسول الله ص في حديث:( ما تريدون من علي؟ ما تريدون من علي؟ ماتريدون من علي؟ إن علياً مني وأنا منه وهو ولي كل مؤمن بعدي)

------------------------
سنن الترمذي الجزء 5 صفحة 632 الحديث 3712 كتاب المناقب باب 19 مناقب علي بن أبي طالب .

----------


## عماد علي

(22)

عن ابن عباس قال:( تصدق علي ع بخاتمه وهو راكع، فقال النبي ص للسائل: من أعطاك هذا الخاتم؟ قال: ذاك الراكع، فأنزل الله ( إنما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة وهم راكعون)1)2
والحافظ الحسكاني في شواهد التنزيل: بسنده عن مجاهد، عن ابن عباس في قوله تعالى( إنما وليكم الله ورسوله...) الآية قال: نزلت في علي بن أبي طالب ع)3

--------------------------
1- سورة المائدة الآية 55.
2- الدر المنثور، للسيوطي الجزء 2 صفحة 293.
3- شواهد التنزيل الجزء 1 صفحة 209 الرقم 216.

----------


## عماد علي

(23)

قال رسول الله ص:( إني تارك فيكم خليفتين كتاب الله حبل ممدود ما بين السماء والارض، أو مابين السماء والارض، وعترتي أهل بيتي وإنهما لن يفترقا حتى يردا عليّ الحوض)1
وقال رسول الله ص:( إني تارك فيكم خليفتين كتاب الله وأهل بيتي وإنهما لن يفترقا حتى يردا عليّ الحوض جميعا)2
-------------------------
1- مسند أحمد: الحديث 20596. حسب ترقيم العالمية. مسند الانصار ، حديث زيد بن ثابت عن النبي ص.
2- مسند أحمد: الحديث 20667، حسب ترقيم العالمية . مسند الانصار، حديث زيد بن ثابت عن النبي ص.

----------


## عماد علي

(24)

عن أبي رافع مولى رسول الله ص:( دخلت على رسول الله ص وهو نائم... وإذا حية في جانب البيت... فاستيقظ ص وهو يتلو هذه الآية(إنما وليكم الله ورسوله... ) الآية، ثم أخذ بيدي فقال: يا أبا رافع سيكون بعدي قوم يقاتلون علياً، حقاً على الله جهادهم، فمن لم يستطع جهادهم بيده فبلسانه، فمن لم يستطع بلسانه فبقلبه، ليس وراء ذلك شيء)1.

--------------------------
كنز العمال الجزء 7 صفحة 305.

----------


## عماد علي

(25)

قال رسول الله ص:( إن الله قد فرض عليكم طاعتي ونهاكم عن معصيتي، وفرض عليكم طاعة علي بعدي ونهاكم عن معصيته، وهو وصيي ووارثي، وهو مني وأنا منه، حبه إيمان وبغضه كفر، محبه محبي ومبغضه مبغضي، وهو مولى من أنا مولاه، وأنا مولى كل مسلم ومسلمة، وأنا وهو أبوا هذه الامة)1
-------------------------
ينابيع المودة صفحة 146 باب 41.

----------


## عماد علي

*(26)*

*قال رسول الله ص:( لكل نبي وصي ووارث، وإن علياً وصيي ووارثي)1*

*-------------------------*

*1- المناقب للخوارزمي صفحة 85 ح 74 الفصل السابع في بيان غزارة علمه وأنه أقضى الأصحاب.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(27)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( كنت أنا وعلي نوراً بين يدي الله عزوجل، يسبح الله ذلك النور ويقدسه قبل أن يخلق الله آدم بألف عام، فلما خلق الله آدم ركب ذلك النور في صلبه، فلم يزل في شيء واحد، حتى إفترقنا في صلب عبد المطلب ففي النبوة وفي علي الخلافة)1*

*--------------------*
*مناقب علي بن أبي طالب، لابن المغازلي الشافعي صفحة 87-88 الرقم 130.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(28)*

*عن أنس بن مالك قال: ( كنت جالساً مع النبي ص إذ أقبل علي بن أبي طالب ع فقال النبي ص : يا أنس أنا وهذا حجة الله على خلقه)1*
*----------------------*
*تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب الجزء 42 صفحة 308 الرقم 8853.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(29)*

*قال رسول الله ص : ( إن في علي خصالاً لو كانت واحدة منها في رجل إكتفى بها فضلاً وشرفاً: قوله ص: من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه، وقوله ص: علي مني كهارون من موسى، وقوله ص : علي مني وأنا منه، وقوله ص : علي مني كنفسي طاعته طاعتي ومعصيته معصيتي، وقوله ص : حرب علي حرب الله وسلم علي سلم الله، وقوله ص: ولي علي ولي الله وعدو علي عدو الله، وقوله ص: علي حجة الله على عباده، وقوله ص: حب علي إيمان وبغضه كفر، وقوله ص: حزب علي حزب الله وحزب أعدائه حزب الشيطان، وقوله ص: علي مع الحق والحق مع علي لا يفترقان، وقوله ص: علي قسيم الجنة والنار، وقوله ص: من فارق علياً فقد فارقني ومن فارقني فقد فارق الله وقوله ص: شيعة علي هم الفائزون يوم القيامة)1*

*------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 65 باب 7.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(30)*

*قال رسول الله ص : ( يا أنس أول من يدخل عليك من هذا الباب أمير المؤمنين وسيد المسلمين وقائد الغر المحجلين وخاتم الوصيين، فدخل علي ع) 1*

*--------------------------*
*تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب الجزء 42 صفحة 386 الرقم 8994.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(31)* 
*عن أبي ثابت مولى أبي ذر، قال: ( دخلت على أم سلمة فرأيتها تبكي وتذكر علياً، وقالت: سمعت رسول الله ص يقول: علي مع الحق والحق مع علي ولن يتفرقا حتى يردا علي الحوض يوم القيامة)1* 
*------------------------*
*تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب: الجزء 42 صفحة 449 الرقم 9025.*

----------


## عماد علي

* (32)*

*قال رسول الله ص : ( ستكون من بعدي فتنة، فإذا كان ذلك فالزموا علي بن أبي طالب، فإنه أول من يراني وأول من يصافحني يوم القيامة وهو معي في السماء الأعلى وهو الفاروق بين الحق والباطل)1*

*وقال رسول الله ص: ( سيكون بعدي فتنة، فإذا كان ذلك فألزموا علي بن أبي طالب فإنه الفاروق بين الحق والباطل)2*

*-------------------------*
*1- تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب: الجزء 42 صفحة 450 الرقم 9026.*
*2- المناقب للخوارزمي صفحة 105 الحديث 108.*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يعطيك الله الف الف الف عافيه عزيزي عماد علي*
*مايخيب الظن فيك ابدا دائما مجتهد في عطائك المفيد*
*بارك الله فيك*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## عماد علي

*القلب المرح: منور مشاركتي والله.*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## اسير الهوى

عفية ابو باسم وموفق بحق امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام...

اخوك ياسر..

----------


## عماد علي

*(33)*

*عن أبي ثابت مولى أبي ذر قال: (كنت مع علي ع يوم الجمل فلما رأيت عائشة واقفة دخلني بعض ما يدخل الناس، فكشف الله عني ذلك عند صلاة الظهر، فقاتلت مع أمير المؤمنين ع فلما فرغ ذهبت إلى المدينة، فأتيت أم سلمة فقلت: إني والله ما جئت أسأل طعاما ولا شرابا ولكني مولى لأبي ذر . فقالت : مرحبا، فقصصت عليها قصتي، فقالت: أين كنت حين طارت القلوب مطائرها؟ قلت: إلى حيث كشف الله ذلك عني عند زوال الشمس. قالت: أحسنت، سمعت رسول الله ص يقول: (علي مع القرآن والقرآن مع علي لن يتفرقا حتى يردا علي الحوض)1*
*وعن أم سلمة أيضا قالت: سمعت رسول الله ص يقول: ( علي مع القرآن والقرآن مع علي لا يفترقان حتى يردا علي الحوض)2*

*------------------------*
*1- المستدرك على الصحيحين الجزء 3 صفحة 124.*
*2- مجمع الزوائد الجزء 9 صفحة 134.*

----------


## عماد علي

*ياسر علي: الله يعافيك أخي واليوم متنور بالمشرفين.*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

* (34)*

*وقال رسول الله ص في مرض موته: ( أيها الناس يوشك أن أقبض قبضاً سريعا فينطلق بي وقد قدمت إليكم القول معذرة إليكم، ألا إني مخلف فيكم كتاب ربي عزوجل وعترتي أهل بيتي، ثم أخذ بيد علي ع فرفعها فقال: هذا علي مع القرآن والقرآن مع علي لا يفترقان حتى يردا علي الحوض فاسألوهما ما خلفت فيهما)1*
*------------------------*
*الصواعق المحرقة، لابن حجر صفحة 75.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(35)*

*قال النبي ص لعلي ع: ( جعلتك علماً فيما بيني وبين أمتي، فمن لم يتبعك فقد كفر)1*

*----------------------*
*1- تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب الجزء 42 صفحة 388 الرقم 8999.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(36)*

*قال النبي ص : ( من أطاعني فقد أطاع الله، ومن عصاني فقد عصى الله، ومن أطاع علياً فقد أطاعني، ومن عصى علياً فقد عصاني)1*

*------------------------*
*1- المستدرك على الصحيحين الجزء 3 صفحة 121.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(37)*

*قال النبي ص: (من فارق علياً فارقني، ومن فارقني فقد فارق الله)*

*-----------------------*
*كنز العمال الجزء 6 صفحة 156.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(38)*

*عن علقمة والاسود، قالا: ( أتينا أبا أيوب الانصاري عند منصرفه من صفين.. وساق الحديث إلى أن قال، قال أبو أيوب: سمعت رسول الله ص يقول لعمار: يا عمار تقتلك الفئة الباغية، وأنت ذاك مع الحق والحق معك، يا عمار بن ياسر إن رأيت علياً قد سلك وادياً وسلك الناس وادياً غيره فاسلك مع علي، فإنه لن يدليك في ردى ولن يخرجك من هدى)1.*

*------------------------*
*1- تاريخ بغداد: الجزء 13 الصفحة 188، الرقم 7165.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(39)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( من آمن بي وصدقني فليتول علي بن أبي طالب ع فإن ولايته ولايتي وولايتي ولاية الله)1*

*------------------------*
*تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب الجزء 42 صفحة 239 الرقم 8746.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(40)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( من سره أن يحي حياتي ويموت مماتي ويسكن جنات عدن التي غرس فيها قضيبا ربي، فليوال علياً وليوال وليه، وليقتد بالأئمة من ولده من بعده، فإنهم عترتي خلقوا من طينتي، ورزقوا فهما وعلما، وويل للمكذبين بفضلهم من أمتي، القاطعين فيهم صلتي، لا أنالهم الله شفاعتي)1*

*--------------------*
*1- ينابيع المودة صفحة 151 باب 43.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يامولاي ياحبيب رسول الّله 
 وابن عمه ووصيه وحبل الّله المتين ....     وجنبه المكين   اخ الرسول...    وزوج البتول ...    وسيف الّله المسلول 
سيدي ومولاي...   ابدي سلامي إليك خافقاً  قلبي بحبك   راضياً...    بامرك   مصدقاً   بإمامتك...     راجياً  شفاعتك    منادياً...

  (ياعلى ياعلي ياعلي)

مشكور اخي عماد وكل الشكر على هالطرح الرائع   بانتظار المزيد   موفق انشاء الله يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## عماد علي

*الله يوفقك يا والدتنا العزيزة*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي....*

----------


## عماد علي

*(41)*

*وقال ص: ( من أحب أن يحيى حياتي ويموت مماتي ويدخل الجنة، فليتول علياً وذريته من بعده)1*

*-----------------------*
*1- ينابيع المودة :صفحة 151 باب 43.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(42)*

*قال رسول الله ص: (أوصي من آمن بي وصدقني بولاية علي بن أبي طالب، فمن تولاه تولاني، ومن تولاني تولى الله)1*
*------------------------*
*1- تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب الجزء 42 صفحة 239 الرقم 8747 و 8749.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(43)*

*عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال: ( نظر النبي ص إلى علي ع فقال: هذا وشيعته هم الفائزون يوم القيامة)1*

*---------------------------*

*1- راجع تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب الجزء 42 صفحة 333 الرقم 8898.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(44)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( إن علياً وشيعته هم الفائزون يوم القيامة)1*

*---------------------------*
*1- تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب الجزء 42 صفحة 333 الرقم 8900.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(45)*

*قال رسول الله ص لعلي ع: ( أنت وشيعتك في الجنة)1*

*---------------------------------------*

*1- تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب الجزء 42 صفحة 332 الرقم 8895.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(46)*

*قال رسول الله ص : ( تكون بين الناس فرقة واختلاف فيكون هذا - يعني علياً ع - وأصحابه على الحق)*

*----------------------------*
*كنز العمال الجزء 6 صفحة 157.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

يعطيك الله الف عافيه اخوي عماد
بس  :weird:  والدتك
 :closedeyes:  قابله .. بس بشرط ..
يكون عمرك من عمر بنيتي اميره...اكبر شي عندي هي الله يخليهم ... :amuse:  يعني 20 سنه ونازل :toung: 

وتسلم ايدك على هالموضوع الجميل

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*موضوع رائع يأخذنا لنبحر في بحر الفضائل*

*تسلم يدك وجزاك الله الجنه* 

*دمتـــــــ بحفظ اللــــــــــــه*

----------


## عماد علي

*أم الحلوين*

*سحر القوافي*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(47)* 
*قال رسول الله ص لعلي ع يوم فتحت خيبر : ( لولا أن تقول فيك طوائف من أمتي ما قالت النصارى في عيسى ابن مريم، لقلت فيك اليوم مقالاً بحيث لا تمر على ملأ من المسلمين إلا أخذوا من تراب رجليك، وفضل طهورك يستشفون به، ولكن حسبك أن تكون مني وأنا منك، ترثني وأرثك، وأنت مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى إلا أنه لانبي بعدي، يا علي، أنت تؤدي ديني وتقاتل على سنتي، وأنت في الآخرة أقرب الناس مني، وإنك على الحوض خليفتي تذود عنه المنافقين، وأنت أول من يرد عليّ الحوض، وأنت أول داخل في الجنة من أمتي، وإن شيعتك على منابر من نور رواء مرويين، مبيضة وجوههم حولي، أشفع لهم فيكونون غداً في الجنة جيراني، وإن أعدائك غداً ظماء مظمئين، مسودة وجوههم، مقمحون ومقمعون، يضربون بالمقامع، وهي سياط من نار مقمحين، حربك حربي وسلمك سلمي، وسرك سري، وعلانيتك علانيتي، وسريرة صدرك كسريرة صدري، وأنت باب علمي، وإن ولدك ولدي، ولحمك لحمي، ودمك دمي، وإن الحق معك والحق على لسانك وفي قلبك وبين عينيك، والإيمان مخالط لحمك ودمك كما خالط لحمي ودمي، وإن الله عزوجل أمرني أن أبشرك: أنك أنت وعترتي في الجنة وعدوك في النار، لا يرد عليّ الحوض مبغض لك ولا يغيب عنه محب لك، قال عليّ: فخررت ساجداً لله وحمدته على ما أنعمه عليّ من الاسلام والقرآن، وحببني إلى خاتم النبيين وسيد المرسلين)*
*------------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 75 باب 13.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

كل الشكر لك اخي عماد   وعساك على القوه يارب

----------


## عماد علي

*ام الحلوين*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم  بحق محمد وآل محمد  صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين* 

*ان تحفظ ولدنا* *(( عماد  علي ))* 

*تشكر ابني على  المجهود الرائع في ابراز ما هو مخفي  عن كثير من الناس* 

*بحق  مولانا ((الامام علي )) عليه السلام* 

*بكل مودة  واحترام* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## عماد علي

*محمود سعد: الله يحفظك ياوالدنا العزيز...*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(48)* 
*قال رسول الله ص لعلي ع: ( إذا كان يوم القيامة، يؤتى بك يا علي بسرير من نور، وعلى رأسك تاج، قد أضاء نوره وكاد يخطف أبصار أهل الموقف، فيأتي النداء من عند الله جل جلاله: أين وصي محمد رسول الله؟ فتقول: ها أنا ذا. فينادي المنادي: أدخل من أحبك الجنة وأدخل من عاداك في النار، فأنت قسيم الجنة والنار)* 
*-----------------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 96 باب 16.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(49)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( علي خير البشر، من أبى فقد كفر)1*

*وقال ص: ( علي خير البشر فمن امترى فقد كفر)2*

*---------------------------------------*
*1- تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب الجزء 42 صفحة 372 الرقم 8970 و 8971.*

*2- تاريخ بغداد: الجزء 7 صفحة 433 الرقم 3984.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا اب الحسنين ياامير المؤمنين
يعطيك الله الف عافيه اخي عماد وعساك على القوه دوم يارب

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*

*ثبتنا الله على ولاية امير المؤمنين*



*بارك الله فيك*

*اخي عمـ ع ـــلي ـــاد*

*على هذا المجهود الرائع*




*دمتـــــ بحفظ المـــولى*

----------


## عماد علي

*أم الحلوين*

*سحرالقوافي*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(50)*

*قال النبي ص: ( ما من نبي إلا وله نظير في أمتي... وعلي نظيري)*

*----------------------------*
*المناقب للخوارزمي صفحة 141 الفصل الرابع عشر الحديث 161.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(51)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( يا علي أنت سيد في الدنيا وسيد في الآخرة، من أحبك فقد أحبني، وحبيبي حبيب الله، وعدوك عدوي، وعدوي عدو الله عزوجل، ويل لمن أبغضك من بعدي)*
*---------------------------*
*مناقب علي بن أبي طالب لابن المغازلي صفحة 103 الرقم 145 والمستدرك على الصحيحين الجزء 3 صفحة 127- 128.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(52)*

*قال النبي ص يوم خيبر: ( لأعطين الراية غداً رجلاً يفتح الله على يديه يحب الله ورسوله ويحبه الله ورسوله، قال: فبات الناس يدركون ليلتهم أيهم يعطاها فلما أصبح الناس غدوا على رسول الله ص كلهم يرجوا أن يعطاها، فقال ص: أين علي بن أبي طالب؟ فقيل: هو يا رسول الله يشتكي عينيه، قال: فأرسلوا إليه فأتي به فبصق رسول الله ص في عينيه ودعا له فبرأ كأن لم يكن به وجع فأعطاه الراية، فقال علي يا رسول الله: أقاتلهم حتى يكونوا مثلنا، فقال ص : انفذ على رسلك حتى تنزل بساحتهم ثم ادعهم إلى الاسلام وأخبرهم بما يجب عليهم فوالله لأن يهدي الله بك رجلاً خير لك من أن يكون لك حمر النعم)*
*----------------------------------*
*صحيح البخاري الجزء 5 صفحة 77 كتاب المغازي باب 38 باب غزوة خيبر.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

الله يعطيك الف عافيه  
بنتظار جديدك

----------


## عماد علي

*أم الحلوين*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(53)*

*عن عمران بن حصين، قال: ( بعث رسول الله ص عمر إلى خيبر فرجع‘ فقال ص: لأعطين الراية رجلاً يحب الله ورسوله ويحبه الله ورسوله، ليس بفرار ولا يرجع حتى يفتح الله على يديه. فدعا علياً ع فأعطاه الراية، فسار ففتح الله عليه..)*

*----------------------------*
*مناقب علي بن أبي طالب لابن المغازلي: صفحة 180 الرقم 215.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(54)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( ضربة علي يوم الخندق أفضل من أعمال أمتي إلى يوم القيامة)*

*----------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 163 باب 46.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(55)*

*وعن إبن مسعود قال: ( لما برز علي إلى عمرو بن عبدود قال النبي ص: برز الإيمان كله إلى الشرك كله! فلما قتله قال: أبشر يا علي! فلو وزن عملك بعمل أمتي لرجح عملك بعملهم)*
*--------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 109 باب 23.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(56)*

*قال رسول الله ص لعلي ع: ( أنا وأنت من نور الله عزوجل)*
*--------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 16 باب 1.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

تشكر اخي عماد وعساك على القوه دوم ان شاء الله

----------


## عماد علي

*(57)*

*قال رسول الله ص لعلي ع: ( ياعلي! الناس من شجر شتى وأنا وأنت من شجرة واحدة، ثم قرأ رسول الله ص: ( وجنات من أعناب وزرع)1 الآية)2*

*----------------------------*
*1- سورة الرعد الآية 4.*
*2- المستدرك على الصحيحين الجزء 2 صفحة 241 والآية في سورة الكهف 32.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(58)*

*قال النبي ص: ( علي مني وأنا من علي، ولا يؤدي عني إلا أنا أو علي)*

*----------------------------*
*مناقب علي بن أبي طالب، لابن المغازلي صفحة 222 الرقم 267.*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

بارك الله فيك اخي عماد
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

وجمعك الله في زمرة علي واهل بيته

دمتـــ بود

----------


## عماد علي

*سحرالقوافي*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(59)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( علي مني وأنا منه، وقال جبرائيل: أنا منكما)*

*-----------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 64 باب 7.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(60)*

*قال رسول الله ص لعلي ع: ( أما ترضى أن تكون مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى)*

*------------------------------*
*صحيح البخاري الجزء 4 صفحة 208 كتاب اصحاب النبي ص باب 9 مناقب علي بن أبي طالب.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(61)*

*خطب رسول الله ص يوم غدير خم، فقال: ( من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه، اللهم وال من والاه وعاد من عاداه وانصر من نصره وأعن من أعانه...)*

*----------------------------*
*مجمع الزوائد الجزء 9 صفحة 104 وقال أخرجه رواه الطبراني وأحمد عن زيد.*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*بارك الله فيك* 
*و*

*جزاك*
*خير*

* الجزاء*

*وثبتنا الله وإياك في ولاية ابي الحسن*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## عماد علي

*سحر القوافي* 
*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(62)*

*وأحمد بن حنبل (بسنده) قال: نشد علي ع الناس في الرحبة من سمع رسول الله ص يقول يوم غدير خم إلا قام، قال فقام من قبل سعيد ستة ومن قبل زيد ستة فشهدوا أنهم سمعوا رسول الله ص يقول لعلي ع يوم غدير خم: أليس الله أولى بالمؤمنين، قالوا: بلى، قال: ( اللهم من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه، وال من والاه وعاد من عاداه)*
*---------------*
*مسند أحمد الحديث 906 حسب ترقيم العالمية مسند العشرة المبشرة بالجنة مسند علي بن أبي طالب ع.*

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

بارك الله لك وفيك اخي الكريم عماد وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك..
لا حرمنا الله مواضيعك الهادفه...
لك خالص تحياتي..
محبة علي عليه السلام..

----------


## عماد علي

*محبة علي ع* 



*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(63)*

*ابن ماجه في سننه: عن البراء بن عازب قال : أقبلنا مع رسول الله ص في حجته التي حج فنزل في بعض الطريق فأمر بالصلاة جامعة فأخذ بيد علي ع فقال: ( ألست أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم، قالوا: بلى، قال: ألست أولى بكل مؤمن من نفسه، قالوا : بلى، قال: فهذا ولي من أنا مولاه اللهم وال من والاه اللهم عاد من عاداه)*
*----------------------*
*سنن ابن ماجه الجزء 1 صفحة 43 باب 11 في فضائل أصحاب رسول الله ص الرقم 116.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

تسلم ايدك اخي عماد ويعطيك الله الف عافيه وعساك على القوه دوم

----------


## عماد علي

*أم الحلوين*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(64)*

*عن أبي هريرة قال: ( من صام يوم ثماني عشرة خلت من ذي الحجة، كتب له صيام ستين شهرا، وهو يوم غدير خم لما أخذ رسول الله ص بيد علي ع فقال: ألست أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم؟ قالوا: بلى يا رسول الله، قال: من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه، فقال عمر بن الخطاب: بخ بخ لك يا علي بن أبي طالب، أصبحت مولاي ومولى كل مؤمن، فأنزل الله تعالى: ( اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم)1)2*

*-----------------------------*
*1- سورة المائدة.*
*2- مناقب علي بن أبي طالب لابن المغازلي صفحة 18-19 الرقم 24 ط 1.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(65)*

*قال رسول الله ص : ( إذا كان يوم القيامة ونصب الصراط على جهنم، لم يجز عليه إلا من معه جواز فيه ولاية علي بن أبي طالب، وذلك قوله: ( وقفوهم إنهم مسؤولون)1 عن ولاية علي)2*

*---------------------------*
*1- سورة الصافات: 24.*
*2- ينابيع المودة صفحة 134 باب 37.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام على من شهيدت به أذني وأنا في المهد وليداً  أشهد أعلياًولي الله
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاداه وانصر من نصره
مشكور اخي ابو باسم والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## عماد علي

*أم الحلوين*

*شاكر كرم التواجد الدائم والتشجيع في الطرح بارك الله*
*فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(66)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( إن الله تعالى جعل لأخي علي فضائل لاتحصى كثرة، فمن ذكر فضيلة من فضائله مقراً بها، غفر الله ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر. ومن كتب فضيلة من فضائله، لم تزل الملائكة تستغفر له ما بقي لذلك الكتاب رسم. ومن استمع إلى فضيلة من فضائله، غفر الله له الذنوب التي اكتسبها بالاستماع ومن نظر الى كتاب من فضائله، غفر الله له الذنوب التي اكتسبها بالنظر. ثم قال: النظر إلى علي عبادة، وذكره عبادة، لا يقبل الله إيمان عبد إلا بموالاته والبرائة من أعدائه)*

*------------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 144 - 145 باب 40*

----------


## عماد علي

*(67)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( جاءني جبرائيل بورقة آس خضراء من الجنة، مكتوب عليها ببياض: إني أنا الله افترضت مودة علي على خلقي، فبلغهم يا حبيبي ذلك عني)*

*----------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 162 باب 46.*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم صلي عل محمد وال محمد


عطاء تحسد عليه اخي عماد

انالك الله ما تتمناة
وجعلك من السعداء بجوار سيد الاوصياء


كل الشكر والتقدير


دمتـــ بود

----------


## عماد علي

*سحر القوافي: بارك الله فيك خيتو وحشرنا الله وإياكم عند ساقي الكوثر ...*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(68)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( يا عبدالله! أتاني ملك فقال: يا محمد وأسأل من أرسلنا قبلك من رسلنا على ما بعثوا؟ قال: قلت: على ما بعثوا؟ قال: على ولايتك وولاية علي بن أبي طالب)*

*------------------------------*
*تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب الجزء 42 صفحة 241، الرقم 8754.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(69)* 
*عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال: ( لما أسري بالنبي ص يريد الغار، بات علي بن أبي طالب ع على فراش رسول الله ص فأوحى الله تعالى إلى جبرائيل وميكائيل: إني قد آخيت بينكما وجعلت عمر أحدكما أطول من الآخر، فأيكما يؤثر صاحبه بالحياة؟ فكلاهما اختارها وأحب الحياة، فأوحى الله إليهما: أفلا كنتما مثل علي بن أبي طالب ع آخييت بينه وبين نبيي محمد ص فبات على فراشه يقيه بنفسه، اهبطا إلى الارض فاحفظاه من عدوه. فكان جبرئيل عند رأسه، وميكائيل عند رجليه، وجبرئيل ينادي: بخ بخ من مثلك يا بن أبي طالب؟ الله عزوجل يباهي بك الملائكة، فأنزل الله: ( ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضاة الله)1)2* 
*-------------------------------*
*1- سورة البقرة: 207.*
*2-شواهد التنزيل الجزء 1 الرقم 133 .*

----------


## ام الحلوين

[IMG]http://img170.**************/img170/8966/post229341167776378ry9.gif[/IMG]

----------


## عماد علي

*أم الحلوين*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(70)*

*عن أنس بن مالك قال: ( صعد رسول الله ص المنبر، فذكر قولاً كثيرا، ثم قال: أين علي بن أبي طالب؟ فوثب إليه فقال: ها أنا ذا يا رسول الله، فضمه إلى صدره وقبل بين عينيه وقال بأعلى صوته: معاشر المسلمين هذا أخي، وابن عمي وختني، هذا لحمي ودمي وشعري، هذا أبو السبطين: الحسن والحسين سيدي شباب أهل الجنة، هذا مفرج الكروب عني، هذا أسد الله وسيفه في أرضه على أعدائه، على مبغضيه لعنة الله ولعنة اللاعنين، والله منه بريء وأنا منه بريء، فمن أحب أن يبرأ من الله فليبرأ من علي، وليبلغ الشاهد الغائب، ثم قال: اجلس ياعلي قد عرف الله ذلك)*

*-------------------*
*ذخائر العقبي صفحة 92.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(71)*


*الترمذي في سننه عن ابن عمر، قال: ( آخى رسول الله ص بين أصحابه، فجاء علي ع تدمع عيناه، فقال: يا رسول الله آخيت بين أصحابك ولم توآخ بيني وبين أحد، فقال له رسول الله ص: أنت أخي في الدنيا والآخرة)*

*----------------------------*
*سنن الترمذي الجزء 2 صفحة 299 كتاب المناقب عن رسول الله، مناقب علي بن أبي طالب، الحديث 3654.*

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
((اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاداه وانصر من نصره ، واخذل 
من خذله ، وأحبّ من أحبّه ))
اخي الكريم والمعطاء عماد علي ..
بوركت جهودك وعطاك الله ما تتمناه جزاء هذا المجهود الرائع لا حرمنا الله اياك..
لك كل احترام وتقدير...
محبة علي عليه السلام... :rolleyes:

----------


## ام الحلوين

على مبغضيه لعنة الله ولعنة اللاعنين، 
مشكور اخي ابو باسم والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## عماد علي

*محبة علي ع*

*أم الحلوين*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(72)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( سدوا أبواب المسجد كلها إلا باب علي)*

*---------------------------*
*حلية الاولياء الجزء 4 صفحة 154، رواه بطرق متعددة عن أبي أبلج، عن عمرو ابن ميمون، عن ابن عباس.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(73)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( من ناصب علياً الخلافة بعدي فهو كافر، وقد حارب الله ورسوله، ومن شك في علي فهو كافر)*

*----------------------------*
*مناقب علي بن أبي طالب، لابن المغازلي: صفحة 45 و 46 الرقم : 68.*

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال بيت محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك اخي عماد على وجزاك الله خير ...
الى الامام دائما..
لك كل احترام وتقدير...
محبة علي عليه السلام ...

----------


## عماد علي

*محبة علي ع: الله يبارك فيك خيتو ومشكورة على اللفتة الكريمة.*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(74)*


*المتقي الهندي في كنز العمال قال: ( لما آخى النبي ص بين أصحابه قال علي ع: لقد ذهب روحي وانقطع ظهري حين رأيتك فعلت بأصحابك ما فعلت.... غيري، فقال رسول الله ص: والذي بعثني بالحق ما أخرتك إلا لنفسي وأنت مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى غير أنه لانبي بعدي وأنت أخي ووارثي... )الحديث.*

*---------------------------*
*كنز العمال الجزء 5 صفحة 40.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(75)*


*قال رسول الله ص: ( وصيي وصاحب سري علي بن أبي طالب)*

*----------------------*
*كنوز الحقائق صفحة 83.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## عماد علي

أم الحلوين 

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## عماد علي

*(76)*


*عن أبي ذر جندب بن جنادة قال: رأيت رسول الله ص آخذا بيد علي فيقول: يا علي! أنت أخي وصفيي ووصيي ووزيري وأميني، مكانك مني مكان هارون من موسى، إلا أنه لانبي بعدي. من مات وهو يحبك، ختم الله عزوجل له بالأمن والإيمان، ومن مات وهو يبغضك، لم يكن له نصيب من الاسلام)*

*----------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 148 باب 42.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد*  
*كل القلوب الى الحبيب تميل                     ومعي بهذا شاهد ودليل*

*أما الدليل اذاذكرت علياً صارت                       دموع العارفين تسيل*

*هذا ولي الله نبراس الهدى                   هذالكل العالمين حبيب* 

*متباركين بمولد الامام عليه السلام*

----------


## عماد علي

أم الحلوين

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...
وبمناسبة ولادة الامير لكم مني هذه القصيدة على الرابط

----------


## عماد علي

*(77)*

*عن أم سلمة قالت: ( والذي أحلف به أن كان علي لأقرب الناس عهداً برسول الله ص قالت: عدنا رسول الله ص غداة بعد غداة، يقول: جاء علي؟ مراراً و أظنه كان بعثه في حاجة فقالت: فجاء بعد فظننا أن له إليه حاجة فخرجنا من البيت فقعدنا عند الباب فكنت من أدناهم إلى الباب فأكب عليه علي فجعل يساره ويناجيه ثم قبض ع من يومه ذلك، فكان أقرب الناس به عهداً)*

*----------*
*تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب الجزء 42 صفحة 394 الرقم 9008.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(78)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( علي مني مثل رأسي من بدني)*

*----------*
*مناقب علي بن أبي طالب صفحة 92 الرقم 135 و 136.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(79)*

*الترمذي في سننه: عن أنس بن مالك قال: كان عند النبي ص طير فقال: ( اللهم ائتني بأحب خلقك إليك يأكل معي هذا الطير، فجاء علي فأكل معه)*

*--------------*
*سنن الترمذي الجزء 5 صفحة 636 كتاب المناقب باب 20 مناقب علي بن أبي طالب الحديث 3721.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*سلمت الايادي اخي ابو باسم*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
يعطيك ألف عافيه 


نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## عماد علي

أم الحلوين

الامل البعيد

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## عماد علي

(80)


عن أبي سعيد، قال: ( كنا مع رسول الله ص، فانقطعت نعله، فتخلف علي ع يخصفها، فمشى قليلاً ثم قال: إن منكم من يقاتل على تأويل القرآن كما قاتلت على تنزيله، فا ستشرف لها القوم وفيهم: أبو بكر وعمر، قال أبو بكر: أنا هو؟ قال: لا، قال عمر: أنا هو؟ قال: لا، ولكن خاصف النعل يعني علياً ع، فأتيناه فبشرناه، فلم يرفع به رأسه كأنه قد كان سمعه من رسول الله ص) 

----------------------------
المستدرك على الصحيحين الجزء 3 صفحة 122 - 123.

----------


## عماد علي

(81)

عن إبن مسعود قال: خرج رسول الله ص من بيت زينب بنت جحش، وأتى بيت أم سلمة وكان يومها، فجاء علي قال ص: يا أم سلمة! هذا علي أحبيه، لحمه من لحمي، ودمه من دمي، وهو عيبة علمي، واسمعي وأشهدي، إنه قاتل الناكثين والقاسطين والمارقين من بعدي، وهو قاصم أعدائي، ومحيي سنتي، واسمعي وأشهدي، لو أن عبداً عبد الله ألف عام وألف عام وألف عام، بين الركن والمقام، ولقي الله تعالى مبغضاً لعلي وعترتي، أكبه الله على منخريه في جهنم يوم القيامة)

-----------------------
ينابيع المودة صفحة 155 باب 44.

----------


## عماد علي

(82)

عن أبي ليلى، عن أبيه قال: ( أعطى النبي ص الراية يوم خيبر إلى علي ففتح الله عليه. وفي يوم غدير خم أعلم الناس أنه مولى كل مؤمن ومؤمنة، وقال له: أنت مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى، إلا أنه لا نبي بعدي، وأنت الذي أنزل الله فيك ( وأذان من الله ورسوله إلى الناس يوم الحج الاكبر) 1 وأنت الآخذ بسنتي والذاب عن ملتي. وأنا وأنت أول من تنشق الارض عنه، وأنت معي، تدخل الجنة والحسن والحسين وفاطمة معنا. إن الله أوحى إلي أن أبين فضلك، فقلت للناس وبلغتهم ما أمرني الله تبارك وتعالى بتبليغه، ثم قال له: اتق الضغائن التي كانت في صدور قوم لا تظهرها إلا بعد موتي. أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون. وبكى ص ثم قال: أخبرني جبرائيل أنهم يظلمونك بعدي، وأن ذلك الظلم لا يزول بالكلية عن عترتنا، حتى إذا قام قائمهم، وعلت كلمتهم، واجتمعت الأمة على مودتهم، والشاني لهم قليلا، والكاره لهم ذليلا، والمادح لهم كثيرا، وذلك حين تغير البلاد وضعف العباد، حين اليأس من الفرج، فعند ذلك يظهر القائم مع أصحابه، فيهم يظهر الله الحق، ويخمد الباطل بأسيافهم، ويتبعهم الناس راغباً إليهم وخائفاً منهم. أبشروا بالفرج! فإن وعد الله حق لا يخلف، وقضاءه لا يرد، وهو الحكيم الخبير، وإن فتح الله قريب، اللهم إنهم أهلي، فأذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا. اللهم اكلأهم وارعهم، وكن لهم وانصرهم، وأعزهم ولا تذلهم، واخلفني فيهم إنك على ما تشاء قدير)2

-------------------------------------
1- سورة التوبة 3.
2- ينابيع المودة صفحة 160- 161 باب 45

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*وثبتنا على حبهم*




*بااارك الله فيك اخي عمااد*

*وجزاك خير الجزاء وسقاك من  الكوثر بكفي علي ابن ابي طالب*



*دمتــ بود*

----------


## عماد علي

*سحر القوافي* 

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(83)*


*قال النبي ص: ( عنوان صحيفة المؤمن حب علي بن أبي طالب)*

*--------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 105 باب 20.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(84)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( ياعلي! إن الله زينك بزينة، هي أحب إليه من الدنيا وما فيها: زهدك في الدنيا، وحبك الفقراء، فرضيت بهم أتباعاً ورضوا بك إماما، يا علي! طوبى لمن أحبك وصدقك، والويل لمن أبغضك وكذبك، فأما من أحبك وصدقك، فإخوانك في الدين، وشركاؤك في الجنة، وأما من أبغضك وكذبك، فحقيق على الله تعالى يوم القيامة أن يقيمه مقام الكذابين)*

*---------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 173 باب 51.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(85)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( لو اجتمع الناس على حب علي بن أبي طالب لما خلق الله عز وجل النار)*

*-------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 105 باب 20.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(86)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( إن أول من إتخذ علي بن أبي طالب أخاً، من أهل السماء، إسرافيل ثم ميكائيل ثم جبرائيل. وأول من أحبه من أهل السماء حملة العرش، ثم رضوان خازن الجنة، ثم ملك الموت. وإنه يترحم على محبي علي بن أبي طالب، كما يترحم على الانبياء عليهم السلام)*

*----------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 159 باب 44.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخي ابو باسم وتسلم الايادي يارب*

----------


## عماد علي

*أم الحلوين*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(87)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( من أحب علياً في حياته ومماته كتب الله له الأمن والأمان يوم القيامة)*

*----------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 95 باب 15.*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*كتبنا الله من العاشقون الملبون النداء امير المؤمنين*



*بارك الله فيك اخي عماد*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## عماد علي

*سحر القوافي*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(88)*

*وسئل إبن عمر: ( من خير الناس بعد رسول الله ص؟ قال: ما أنت وذاك لا أم لك، ثم قال: استغفر الله خيرهم بعده من كان يحل له ما كان يحل له، ويحرم عليه ما كان يحرم عليه، قلت: من هو؟ قال: علي.. سد أبواب المسجد وترك باب علي وقال له: لك في هذا المسجد ما لي وعليك فيه ما علي، وأنت وارثي ووصيي، تقضي ديني وتنجز عداتي وتقتل على سنتي، كذب من زعم أنه يبغضك ويحبني)*

*------------------------*
*مناقب علي بن أبي طالب لابن المغازلي صفحة 261.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(89)*

*في مسند أحمد بن حنبل: عن رسول الله ص: ( من آذى علياً فقد آذاني)*

*----------------------------*
*مسند أحمد رقم الحديث 15394  مسند المكيين حديث من عمر بن شأس الاسلمي.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(90)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( من سب علياً فقد سبني)*

*-------------------------*
*مسند أحمد رقم الحديث 25523 عن أم سلمة باقي مسند الانصار حديث أم سلمة زوج النبي ص.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(91)*

*الترمذي في سننه: عن زيد بن أرقم: أن رسول الله ص قال لعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ع: ( أنا حرب لمن حاربتم وسلم لمن سالمتم)*

*----------------------------*
*سنن الترمذي الجزء 5 صفحة 699 الحديث 3870 كتاب المناقب باب 60 فضل فاطمة بنت محمد.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم 
*مشكور اخي على الطرح الجميل ومنك كان اجمل تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## عماد علي

*كميل الفضلي*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(92)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( حق علي على المسلمين حق الوالد على ولده)*

*----------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 146 باب 41.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(93)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( من أراد أن ينظر إلى آدم في علمه، وإلى نوح في عزمه، وإلى إبراهيم في حلمه، وإلى موسى في هيبته، وإلى عيسى في زهده، فلينظر إلى علي بن أبي طالب)*

*------------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 144 باب 40.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*سلمت يمناك اخي ابو باسم* 

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## عماد علي

أم الحلوين

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## عماد علي

*(94)*

*عن سلمان وأبي ذر، قالا: أخذ رسول الله ص بيد علي ع فقال: ( ألا إن هذا أول من آمن بي، وهذا أول من يصافحني يوم القيامة، وهذا الصديق الاكبر، وهذا فاروق هذه الامة، يفرق بين الحق والباطل، وهذا يعسوب الدين، والمال يعسوب الظالمين)*

*----------------------------*
*تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب: الجزء 42 صفحة 41، الرقم 8368.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(95)*

*عن معاذة الغفارية: ( كنت أنيساً لرسول الله ص في بيت عائشة، وعلي ع خارج الباب، فقال لها: هذا أحب الرجال إلي وأكرمهم علي، فاعرفي له حقه وأكرمي مثواه، والنظر إلى علي عبادة)*

*---------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 95 باب 15.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(96)*

*قال رسول الله ص لعلي( أما ترضى أن تكون مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى إلا أنه لا نبي بعدي ولو كان لكنته)*

*----------------------------*
*تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب الجزء 42 صفحة 176 الرقم 8605.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(97)*


*ابن الاثير في بيان غزوة أحد: ... لما قتل علي ع أصحاب اللواء، أبصر النبي ص جماعة من المشركين، فقال لعلي ع: ( احمل عليهم، ففرقهم وقتل فيهم، ثم أبصر جماعة أخرى فقال له: احمل عليهم، فحمل عليهم وفرقهم وقتل فيهم، فقال جبرئيل: يا رسول الله هذه المواساة! فقال له رسول الله: إنه مني وأنا منه. فقال جبريل: وأنا منكما، فسمعوا صوتاً: لا سيف إلا ذو الفقار، ولا فتى إلا علي)*

*----------------------------*
*الكامل لابن الأثير الجزء 2 صفحة 107.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(98)*


*قال رسول الله ص: ( إن الجنة تشتاق إلى ثلاثة : علي وعمار وسلمان)*

*-------------------------*
*سنن الترمذي الجزء 5 صفحة 667 كتاب المناقب باب 33 مناقب سلمان الفارسي الرقم 3797 .*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*مشاء الله على هالابداع ابو بسوووم* 

*مشكور والله يالغالي* 

*وفي ميزان اعمالك يارب* 

*ما ننحرم من جديدك* 

*الله يعطيك الف مليون الف عافيه* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## عماد علي

*أمير العاشقين*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

*منور مشاركتي والله لا يحرمنا من هالطلة...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(99)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( أنا مدينة الجنة وعلي بابها، فمن أراد الجنة فليأتها من بابها)*

*-------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 85 باب 14.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(100)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( إن الله أمرني أن أزوج فاطمة بعلي)*

*وقال ع : ( لو لم يخلق علي ما كان لفاطمة كفوء) رواه الديلمي*

*----------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 208 باب 55.*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*والله مجهود تشكر عليه يالغالي* 

*الله يعطيك العافيه* 

*وفي ميزان اعمالك يارب* 

*أخوك*
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## عماد علي

*أمير العاشقين* 


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(101)*

*قال رسول الله ص: ( من أحب أن يحي حياتي ويموت مماتي ويدخل جنة عدن التي وعدني ربي وغرس فيها قضيباً بيده ونفخ فيها من روحه، فليوال علياً وذريته الطاهرين، أئمة الهدى ومصابيح الدجى من بعده ، فإنهم لن يخرجوكم من باب الهدى إلى باب الردى)*

*---------------------------------------*
*ينابيع المودة صفحة 152 باب 43.*

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووور عماد علي على الموضوع المفيد
بانتظار جديدك

تحيات أختكم {الياسمين}

----------


## اسير الهوى

الشكر الجزيل يا ابوباسم

جعلها الله بميزان الاعمال

ووفقت لكل مايرضي الله

تحياتي

----------


## عماد علي

*الياسمين*

*ياسر علي*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(102)*


*احمد بن حنبل في مسنده عن أم سلمة: أن النبي ص جلل على علي وحسن وحسين وفاطمة ع كساء ثم قال: ( اللهم هؤلاء أهل بيتي وخاصتي اللهم أذهب عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا، فقالت أم سلمة: يا رسول الله أنا منهم؟ قال: إنك إلى خير)*

*----------------------------*
*مسند أحمد : رقم الحديث 25383 ، حسب ترقيم العالمية . باقي مسند الانصار ، حديث أم سلمة.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(102) بقية*

*وأحمد أيضاً في مسنده عن أم سلمة : أن رسول الله ص قال لفاطمة ائتيني بزوجك وابنيك، فجاءت بهم، فألقى عليهم كساء فدكياً، قال: ثم وضع يده عليهم ثم قال: اللهم إن هؤلاء آل محمد فاجعل صلواتك وبركاتك على محمد وعلى آل محمد إنك حميد مجيد، قالت أم سلمة فرفعت الكساء لأدخل معهم فجذبه من يدي وقال إنك إلى خير) 1*

*(103)*

*عن عائشة، قالت: قال رسول الله ص وهو في بيتها لما حضره الموت: ( ادعو لي حبيبي، فدعوت له أبا بكر، فنظر إليهم ثم وضع رأسه، ثم قال: ادعوا لي حبيبي، فدعوا له عمر، فلما نظر إليه وضع رأسه، ثم قال: ادعوا لي حبيبي، فقلت: ويلكم ادعوا له علي بن أبي طالب، فوالله ما يريد غيره، (فدعوا علياً فأتاه) فلما رآه أفرد الثوب الذي كان عليه ثم أدخله فيه، فلم يزل يحتضنه حتى قبض ص ويده عليه)2*

*-------------------------*
*1- مسند أحمد رقم الحديث 25521 حسب ترقيم العالمية، باقي مسند الانصار، حديث أم سلمة.*
*2- تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب الجزء 42 صفحة 393.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

مشكور اخي ابو باسم وعساك على القوه والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه

----------


## عماد علي

*أم الحلوين*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*
*والله يقويك خيتو وكل عام وأنتم بخير...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(104)*


*عن أنس بن مالك قال: قال رسول الله ص لعلي: ( أنت تغسلني وتواريني في لحدي وتبين لهم بعدي)*

*----------------------*
*تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر، ترجمة الامام علي بن أبي طالب الجزء 42 صفحة 387 الرقم 8995.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(105)*


*قال رسول الله ص: ( لما عرج بي رأيت على ساق العرش مكتوباً: لاإله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله، أيدته بعلي، نصرته بعلي)*

*----------------------------*
*تاريخ بغداد الجزء 11 صفحة 173 رقم 5876 الدر المنثور : الجزء 5 صفحة 219.*

----------


## عماد علي

*(106)*


*سنن الترمذي: قال علي ع: ( كنت إذا سألت رسول الله ص أعطاني، وإذا سكت إبتدأني)*


*----------------------------*
*سنن الترمذي الجزء 5 صفحة 637 كتاب المناقب باب 20 مناقب علي بن أبي طالب ع.*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

_تسلم يمينك أخوي عماد علي على الطرح الراقي_
_ لاعدمنا جديدك يارب..._

----------


## عماد علي

*حسرة الروح* 


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(107)*


*قال رسول الله ص: ( أنا وعلي حجة الله على عباده)*

*----------------------*
*كنوز الحقائق صفحة 43* 
*ميزان الاعتدال الجزء 3 صفحة 76 رقم 5649.*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اخي عماد


جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

فهاهي قلوبنا تنادي طالبه المزيد من عذب هذه المناقب

سلمت يمناك 

لا حرمنا الله من تواجدك وعطائك الكريم


دمتــ بود

----------


## عماد علي

*سحر القوافي*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(108)*


*قال رسول الله(صلى الله عليه وآله): «حب علي حسنة لا تضر معها سيئة، وبغضه سيئة لا تنفع معها حسنة».*

*---------------------*
*القندوزي الحنفي في ينابيع المودة: صفحة 104 باب 20*

----------


## عماد علي

*(109)*


*عن جميع بن عمير التيمي قال: دخلت مع عمتي على عائشة فسألت: أي الناس كان أحب إلى رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) ؟ قالت: فاطمة، فقيل: من الرجال؟ قالت: زوجها إن كان ماعلمت صواماً قواماً)*

*-------------------------*
*الترمذي في سننه: ج5 ص701 كتاب المناقب، ب 60 فضل فاطمة بنت محمد، الرقم 3874،*

----------


## ام الحلوين

الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخي ابو باسم وتسلم الايادي يارب

----------


## عماد علي

*أم الحلوين: مبروك على الاشراف تستحقين ذلك وأكثر.*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عماد علي

*(110)*


*قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): «مثلي ومثل عليّ مثل شجرة، أنا أصلها وعليّ فرعها والحسن والحسين ثمرها، والشيعة ورقها، فهل خرج من الطيّب إلاّ الطيّب؟ وأنا مدينة العلم وعليّ بابها فمن أرادها فليأت الباب».1*

*وقال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): «يا علي، أنا مدينة العلم وأنت بابها، ولن تُؤتى المدينة إلا من قبل الباب، وكذب من زعم أنه يحبني ويبغضك لأنك مني وأنا منك، لحمك من لحمي، ودمك من دمي، وروحك من روحي، وسريرتك من سريرتي، وعلانيتك من علانيتي، سعد من أطاعك وشقي من عصاك، وربح من تولاك وخسر من عاداك، فاز من لزمك وهلك من فارقك، مثلك ومثل الأئمة من ولدك بعدي مثل سفينة نوح، من ركبها نجا ومن تخلف عنها غرق، ومثلكم كمثل النجوم كلما غاب نجم طلع نجم إلى يوم القيامة».2*


*--------------------------*
*1- ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق: ترجمة الإمام علي بن أبي طالب: ج42 ص384 الرقم 8987.*
*2-والقندوزي الحنفي في ينابيع المودة: ص36 ب4. عن فرائد السمطين للحمويني.*

*تم بحمد الله والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله محمد وعلى آل بيته الطيبن الطاهرين.*

----------

